# New Zelda next year!



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6210517/next-wii-zelda-targeted-for-2010


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2009)

So Twilight Princess Link returns?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Well at least the visuals.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to the Wii MotionPlus elements of the game. And it looks like there'll be a lot of character development... Like Majora's Mask! (Which I haven't played in a week. XD)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm really looking forward to the Wii MotionPlus elements of the game. And it looks like there'll be a lot of character development... Like Majora's Mask! (Which I haven't played in a week. XD)


What if they remade MM and OoT for wii controls and visuals?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope it's not an rpg. That would ruin Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No remakes.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I hope it's not an rpg. That would ruin Legend of Zelda.


Yes, that would.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... Zelda games _are_ RPGs... They're Action/Adventure/RPG.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is talking about like, one where you level  up and crap like that.


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

RPGs are great but For a Zelda game, 
no way, 
it would ruin the legacy of what it means to Save zelda from ganons wickedness!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 3, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, we already had that in Zelda II. XP


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and COINS!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think they only made one game like that?


----------



## Conor (Jun 3, 2009)

I want them to use Toon Link style, even though their using it for the DS games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2009)

HERES THE PICTURE THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/4jDRZT8PEjU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/4jDRZT8PEjU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jDRZT8PEjU
If you look closely you can see Link and someone else standing back to back in what appears to be a forest.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2009)

Also, apparently Link is going to be "More grown than ever"


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, apparently ]SO is this going to follow the events of TP?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also, apparently ]I don't know if I like the sound of that. But anyway, yay, new Zelda game!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think they mean that old...
Just an actual ADULT.
He's never been one in past games.
Young Link = 10
Wind Waker Link = 12
Twilight Princess Link = 16
Adult Link = 17


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

I doubt that's the real picture, apparently photography was banned when the concept art was shown.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't think they mean that old...
> Just an actual ADULT.
> He's never been one in past games.
> Young ]I know, it was just fun to type that... But what if he had a sword cane? THose things are awesome....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I doubt that's the real picture, apparently photography was banned when the concept art was shown.


Yeah but it was bound to end up all over the internet eventually.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe when they decide to show it to the public...

I'm still skeptical about it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

HOORAY! this sounds interesting!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aBqyvH3qmI

he wont be holding a sword... maybe you were right when you said a cane hahaha


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aBqyvH3qmI
> 
> he wont be holding a sword... maybe you were right when you said a cane hahaha


WTF?! No sword?! What about the Master Sword?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2009)

<big><big><big><big>ZOMG!! THE PICTURE IS REAL!!!</big></big></big></big>

http://www.youtube.com/v/7jHXe35PNyE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jHXe35PNyE


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, the girl is the Master Sword.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, the girl is the Master Sword.


OMG!!! That's why Link doesn't have a sword!! Ganon (or some other evil force) must've turned the Master Sword into a human being, so Link can't use it! D=


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

Zelda games never disappoint me, lets hope Nintendo doesn't mess this one up.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

It has to be the sword! The crosshatches on her leggings match perfectly!

And her head is the tip of the sword, not the bottom honey.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> It has to be the sword! The crosshatches on her leggings match perfectly!
> 
> And her head is the tip of the sword, not the bottom honey.


no i think it is the bottom because her robe matches up with the part of the hilt that goes outward like wings


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, the hip down is the handle. The hip up is the sword itself.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the sword to woman idea in my mangas before Nintendo even drew that.
COPYCOPYCOPY >.>


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i am saying the head of the girl is the hilt and the wingy things on the hilt is her robe, and her diamond is the center of the hilt ect


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 4, 2009)

The pic makes sense now.
IGN person manguy: Did Link lose the master sword?
Miyamoto: *smiles big and flails hands around*


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The pic makes sense now.
> IGN person manguy: Did ]ya hahahahahah that was funny. the spirit tracks multi player sounds interesting too


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 4, 2009)

GUYS WE HAVE TO KEEP TALKING ABOUT *censored.3.0*ING ZELDA I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO SINCE I'M SUSPENDED FROM YEWTEWB.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> GUYS WE HAVE TO KEEP TALKING ABOUT *censored.3.0*ING ZELDA I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO SINCE I'M SUSPENDED FROM YEWTEWB.


ok zelda is awesome! i am so excited! weeeeeeeeeeeee! i mean seriously that is somthing really big and different for the series!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reminds me of Majora's Mask for some reason...
I just wonder what he's going to be using as a weapon...
Link: *picks up Master Woman* *hits enemies with her*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

I look forward to this.  I will be in line weeks before it comes out.  I have anticipated a Zelda for the Wii since the Wii's release.  It has been long overdue


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe the woman is the Spirit of the Master Sword and Link has to collect the pieces of it to fix the Master Sword.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Maybe the woman is the Spirit of the Master Sword and ]This would be just like the minish cap


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope they add a feature to where if you have a balance board, you could opt to use it during battles.  How epic would that be to battle Vaati or Ganondorf with not only swinging with the wiimote, but having to use your weight and dodge on the balance board


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I hope they add a feature to where if you have a balance board, you could opt to use it during battles.  How epic would that be to battle Vaati or Ganondorf with not only swinging with the wiimote, but having to use your weight and dodge on the balance board


I think that'd be awesome, but most "core" gamers would hate that. =P


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

That's why instead of making it mandatory, it is just an additional feature you can use.  That would rock.  At one point they said it would utilize new features the Wii has.  The Balance board would fit that description


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nintendo: So Zelda wii will use Wii motion plus
Zelda Fans: YAYY WE CAN TRULY SWORDFIGHT NOW
Nintendo: But Link has no sword.
One Zelda Fan: *suicide*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> That's why instead of making it mandatory, it is just an additional feature you can use.  That would rock.  At one point they said it would utilize new features the Wii has.  The Balance board would fit that description


That and Wii MotionPlus.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

I bet most of what is thought of is speculation, we wont know true gameplay until it is closer to the date.  I would think that they give you a stupid basic sword if done like trying to find pieces of the master sword.  Like the crap sword given to you in the beginning of the minish cap.  Where you still can fight monsters using your sword, but in order to beat the final boss and to access certain things in the game you would need to complete the quest of obtaining the master sword, just like in the rest of the games


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's something a little bit off topic of the Zelda Wii title but still about Zelda....
According to gametrailers, Spirit Tracks takes place 100 years after Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Here's something a little bit off topic of the Zelda Wii title but still about Zelda....
> According to gametrailers, Spirit Tracks takes place 100 years after Phantom Hourglass.


I sense a connection between PH and LoZ/AoL being made clear...


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 5, 2009)

I was under the impression that link in Spirit Tracks was the same from Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that ]Nope, it's a brand new Link.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just noticed... In the pic, that Link has OOT Link's hair and not TP Link's hair...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I just noticed... In the pic, that ]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2009)

It'd be cool to see Link beat the *censored.2.0* out of enemy's now that hew doesn't have a sword.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Miyamoto said that it was a new Link...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember him saying that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Where's the interview link again? I'm too busy and lazy to look through all 8 pages again.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2009)

1st page BB.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

I mean the video link.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I mean the video ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aBqyvH3qmI


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Dusty.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

So apparently the new game is pretty far in development, so we can expect a trailer later on this year maybe?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So apparently the new game is pretty far in development, so we can expect a trailer later on this year maybe?


We can only hope..


----------



## 4861 (Jun 5, 2009)

comes out this year


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> comes out this year


Not Spirit Tracks moron.

<small><small><small><small><small>No offense to any morons.</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 5, 2009)

wow i am glad i found that video


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwL6cWvMbLI

New video explaining the art.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So apparently the new game is pretty far in development, so we can expect a trailer later on this year maybe?


TGS.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does tgs mean?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2009)

So from that video we may have a Zelda FP. Not my idea of fun....


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

My Gods.. Please, Miyamoto, give me a decent adventure this time around..

..And what next? Zelda Kart Wii? Zelda RPG? Zelda Sports? Zelda Strategy?

I can't handle it anymore.. I jus hope Nintendo recreates a Zelda worthy of the franchise..
(All the classic weapons, Master sword, Ganondorf(!!)'s tyranny, then I come in and slay him using all the weapons. Not some game where I'm an old man with no weapons or whatever.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 7, 2009)

I bet she's gonna be a magic user.
=)


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> I bet she's gonna be a magic user.
> =)


Noooooo...!!
Link's quests is supposed to be about him being a lonely teen who saves the princes,, but denies fame. Although, I think..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> That figure behind him is MIDNA. Midna looked vaguely like the Master Sword and this game seems to be a continuation.. Infact, I think Link frees Midna of her Twilit form but then loses the master sword because it's HER. I hope he can turn her into the Master sword, though.. </div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

You guys realize that when Miyamoto said there would be no swords, he was talking about the multiplayer in Spirit Tracks, right? He never said there would be no swords in Zelda Wii. He just said to notice that Link doesn't have a sword in the artwork, hinting towards the Master Sword being turned into a human. So there WILL be swords in Zelda Wii! What else would Wii MotionPlus be for?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You guys realize that when Miyamoto said there would be no swords, he was talking about the multiplayer in Spirit Tracks, right? He never said there would be no swords in Zelda Wii. He just said to notice that ]Bow and arrow.
> Chain-thingamajig.
> and what ever Link does that requires the Wii Remote.


----------



## Peso (Jun 7, 2009)

Did they even announce this at e3?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> Did they even announce this at e3?


Nope, just at the Developer's Roundtable.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

This new game won't be a continuation of TP.
Miyamoto said it would be in a different era. And knowing Nintendo the only familiar characters we can expect is a Link, a Zelda, and possibly a Ganondorf.
Characters like Midna, Saria, etc. never appear in more than one game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This new game won't be a continuation of TP.
> Miyamoto said it would be in a different era. And knowing Nintendo the only familiar characters we can expect is a ]Not true! Majora's Mask!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robochao (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like Zelda anymore.

Lately there's been way too many games and I don't like the direction the games have been pointed in.

Werehog Link? wtf


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Robochao said:
			
		

> I don't like Zelda anymore.
> 
> Lately there's been way too many games and I don't like the direction the games have been pointed in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robochao (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Robochao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..yeah...but shes creepy as *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In both games. What scared me is that Nintendo tried their best to make the Fairies in OoT as sexy as virtually possible for that day and age, instead they looked like creepy gerudos with wings. o_o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what they would look like if Nintendo remade them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like censored anime hentai with wings.


----------

